

Legendary Leaders Just Don’t Quit - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/06/15/legendary-leaders-just-dont-quit/

======
davidw
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Falcon_Scott>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napoleon%27s_Invasion_of_Russia>

------
messel
I'm sure there are plenty of examples of people who made things happen by
pushing past what the rest of us consider hard limits. If anyone has any links
to articles they think nail this concept on the head, I'd appreciate a share,
and would gladly create additional posts celebrating their brilliant works and
willpower. The more diverse the better (Tesla did some far out stuff, Albert
Einstein, Stephen Hawkins, I plan on adding this concept with more examples
over time).

~~~
Confusion
The question is what the trade off is: how many people got unhappy, went
insane or died because they tried to push the limits?

~~~
messel
I'm looking for positive examples of individual exertion. Hopefully no one
goes insane or died from doing something wonderfully creative or working hard
on a project.

